# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Moses Mahgoub

## Perdita

*Note: The following article contains discussion of suicide that some readers may find upsetting.*

Holby City paid tribute to former cast member Moses Mahgoub last night (May 1), dedicating the episode to him.

Moses had starred in several episodes of the soap. He died by suicide in February.

After the Holby credits rolled, a banner read: "In Memory Of Moses Mahgoub."


Â©  BBC
Following the message, others paid tribute to Moses, with former Holby star Chizzy Akudolu writing: "Thank you Holby City for the dedication to our beautiful Moses. Rest in perfect peace buddy."


Chizzy
✔
@chizzyakudolu
 Thank you #HolbyCity for the dedication to our beautiful Moses. Rest in perfect peace buddy ❤️❤️ https://twitter.com/tobiiiaaas/statu...08039377948672 â¦

10:23 PM - May 1, 2018
198
17 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy
One viewer added: "RIP Moses Mahgoub, as looked up who he was and what happened. Sorry to hear, mental health is serious, wish people realise the struggles."


Loopy aka Lucy
@loopysos
 R. I. P Moses Mahgoub, as looked up who he was and what happened. Sorry to hear, mental health is serious, wish people realise the struggles, people committing suicide all the time. #HolbyCity

10:57 PM - May 1, 2018
4
See Loopy aka Lucy's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy

Lexie
@LexieAshmore
 Episode in memory of Moses Mahgoub 🕯#HolbyCity

10:00 PM - May 1, 2018
4
See Lexie's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy
Earlier this year, Chizzy opened up about living with depression, revealing that she had "quite a bit of therapy" following her stint on Strictly Come Dancing.

Chizzy spoke candidly about her "crushing" Strictly exit last year and how it coincided with "a massive low" for her depression, which she was diagnosed with over three years ago.

Suicide is preventable. Readers who are affected by the issues raised in this story are encouraged to contact Samaritans on 116 123 (www.samaritans.org), or Mind on 0300 123 3393 (www.mind.org.uk). Readers in the US are encouraged to contact the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline on 1-800-273-8255 or visit the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention.

----------

